

Lost Civilisation of 20,000BC in Indonesia - pierre-renaux
http://www.grahamhancock.com/forum/HancockG9-Mystery-Lost-Civilization.php

======
forktheif
He's a geologist, not an archaeologist.

When somebody outside of a specialisation comes up with an idea that'll
overturn the entire field, they're usually wrong.

~~~
claystu
Which admits that sometimes they're right.

Besides, it looks like he's just publicizing what another PhD geologist and
PhD archaeologist have been researching.

I have no idea if either one is right, but it's more credible to argue with
their data--not the club they belong to.

